# my scan today:-)!



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey all had my 1st scan today!! 

thought ill update you all!! 

i have 8 eggs each ovarie and large witch is expected with me being pcos she said she said shes looking at me oving over this weekend ish and was to call me back monday but then as shaun leaving im in plymotuh for the weekend i am going tuesday where shes hoping the egg will have dropped and i would of concived not sure if that will show up yet or if the scan will affect it if i am pregnant as will be so early stages but hey!! if nothing then shell keep and eye on me then when he does come back shell know what dossage to put me on! takecare lv selinaxxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow 8 eggs each ovary! Thats great Mrs SLB!!

Are you having an injection to make you ovulate? And what day? Have everything crossed for you for this month hun


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

well dont think so she said shell see what im like on my 2nd scan on tues but if she decided to give it me then its to late as hubby leaves monday so only got sat and sunday to try! but we will see!! could happen naturally if not the 7 months will be a long wait but be worth it as then he home with me and payed for his 4 months leave from navy and then he can find another job in late jan so will be good time to try then but even better if happeneds before!! takecare lv selinaxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Good news that you've got some follicles developing. What sizes were they as they would normally advise against ttc if you have over about 3 or 4 dominant follicles. As you have PCOS this would explain why you have more follicles but it's unlikely that you'll ovulate and release an egg from all 8 of them !!

They like a dominant follicle to be around 18mm before rupturing to ensure egg is mature....once an egg is released then the other follicles will die off.....if you were to release another 1 or 2 eggs from dominant follicles, this would be within a single 24 hour period. I was on clomid to boost (ie ovulate fine but release more eggs) and I released 2 or 3 each month I was on it.

With regard to scan etc I replied to your same question on your other post...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134133.0

When an egg is released and if it's fertilised it takes about 5 days for it to travel down the fallopian tube and reach the womb. Implantation happens around 5-12dpo. There is no way that you would be able to tell if you were pregnant at your next scan....you wouldn't be able to see anything until you were around 5 weeks pg or so....the embryo is microscopic !! The scan certainly wouldn't cause any problems if the egg was released and fertilised as the embryo probably wouldn't even have reached the womb at that stage !

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

The only thing the scan will be able to show is if you still have dominant follicles or if you've ovulated.

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry huni i know you replyied i thought that it might be diffrent next time around ob not thanks for that link found it really helpfull thanks for all the other info found that good to thanks again!!!

i dont know how big they are they looked big and she said they was big she said if i was to get pregnant this time there would be a high chance that it would be twins of triplets and that was it so i assume they big thanks again takecare lv selinaxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't mean to be rude but that's pretty irresponsible comment from your sonographer about multiples !  (not having a go at you !!  )

Most clinics would advise against ttc if you have over 3 or 4 dominant follicles as there are risks involved with multiple pregnancies for the babies and the mother.

If it was me, I would want to get more information from the consultant and also from the person doing the scan as I know I wouldn't be happy with passing comments about multiples without being given some facts.

As it is, you may find that only 1 or 2 of the follicles actually releases an egg & the others don't do much which is often the case.


Fingers crossed for your next scan....hopefully they'll be able to tell how many follicles you ovulated from (they should be able to see the corpus luteum).

Take care
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

she explained the risks of twins and triplets and said cause im only 20 and healthy i will have a good chances of carrying them so there no need to worry but she would if it was 4 or more but so far no signs of that but hey lets see on tuesday what happends thanks huni!!! takecare lv selinaxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry, still think pretty irresponsible.  There are still risks involved, no matter whether you're 20 or whether you're 40....as I say, not having a go at you at all 

Anyway, if you've got 8 follicles on each ovary it's unlikely they'll all mature and become dominant.

On one of my natural FETs, I had to have monitoring scans to check to see when I was due to ovulate to determine when to put the embryos back......on my 1st scan (think it was around cd10) I had 4 large follicles.....I don't have PCOS and I wasn't on any form of fertility drug.  The sonographer even had to double check with me to ask if I was taking any fertility drugs !  When I went for my next scan (around cd12 or so), 1 follicle had become dominant and the others hadn't done much....so I only ovulated from the one follicle.

What I'm trying to explain is, although you may have lots of large follicles, your body will naturally select the healthiest and the others will just die off.......so if you've got about 16 (8 on both sides) then fingers crossed you'll have 1 or 2 follicles that actually become dominant and release eggs.

Another thing to remember is the risks of OHSS.....so please do make sure you drink plenty of water, at least 2 litres a day.

....and please don't feel like I'm trying to worry or concern you.....just feel that whoever did the scan should have been a little more professional regards saying you could have twins or triplets and not really giving you more info when you have so many follicles !!!!  


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

whats OHSS ive never heard of it!!! i drink quite abit wouldent say its 2 ltrs though!!!

but ok thanks huni well see what happends nothing might not happen this time anyways and yeh maybe was but what can i do about it ive never met her before who know who she was apart from fertility nurse and other than that who am i to say she not doing her job professtionally as they could say she was anyways thanks huni!! takecare lv selinaxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you not see a consultant ?  When you were prescribed clomid did they not discuss it thoroughly with you ?  OHSS is Ovarian Hyper Stimulation Syndrome and is where your follicles over stimulate to produce too many follicles.  Our consultant made us aware of this when he prescribed it for me, especially as I ovulate naturally and was taking it to boost...I would've assumed that as you have PCOS you should've been made aware of exactly what clomid does and possible risks etc.

I wouldn't expect you to say anything to the nurse but after years of ttc it really frustrates me when some women just still don't get given all the facts and information they should and have random comments thrown at them that aren't particularly helpful or responsible.  I'm just really surprised you weren't given more information about a fertility drug that's all and little to no information during your scan 

Anyway, take care...fingers crossed 
Natasha


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Selina, where are you going for your treatment?  I thought you could only get Clomid from a consultant - Minxy??

I'm sure it all seems very confusing at the moment but hopefully it'll start making sense soon.  I've discovered that there's no better way to learn how your body works than ttc.  

Again, good luck for this month.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

mrstrellis said:


> Selina, where are you going for your treatment? I thought you could only get Clomid from a consultant - Minxy??
> 
> I'm sure it all seems very confusing at the moment but hopefully it'll start making sense soon. I've discovered that there's no better way to learn how your body works than ttc.
> 
> Again, good luck for this month.


Hi

Some GPs will prescribe clomid but obviously they won't have as specialised fertility knowledge as a fertility consultant will.

I agree, it is all very confusing (and not trying to bombard you MrsSLB  ) but I know I always prefer to have as much information as possible so I'm prepared for every eventuality....but sorry if I have confuzzled things 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

hey huni i started went to the docs first where he did blood tests to see why i wasnt conciving in july last year he said with the resulsts hes refering me to shrewsburry fertility unit where there i saw a consultant nurse for fertility who sent me for 2 more blood tests hsg and and scan like the 1 where have follical tracking then from there my hubby shaun also had tests done now from that in feb 25th day before my birthday i got all the resulsts from our tests and was given clomid to try this month a dufeston to bring on a period im now here as the consultant want to see if i could get pregnant this month but if not theyll know what dossage ill need to use ect when hubbys back from gulf in october well the end of it!! but im just keeping fingers crossed that it works this time!! 

yeh it is all very confussin as me being dyslesix as well makes it 2ce as hard to understand sorry takecare lvselinaxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Not a problem hun...we're all here to help 

 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## **Mrs S.L .B** (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks huni!!! im here if you need any help to or any1 for that matter just not to good at it as only learning my self but am a good ear if you get me lol!! anyways takecare lv selinaxxx


----------

